# Insects on spider web



## ken123 (Feb 22, 2010)

I moved into a house built in 1950s and found a small area (about 2' by 3') of the hardwood floor is very squeaky. I opened a small hole just under the area in the basement ceiling. There are spider webs between joists. On the webs, I saw a lot of small larvae like dry insects but I couldn't see insect damage on joists or wood floor. Are the insects any of concerns and are they related to the squeaky floor?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The small white ball-shaped thing right where the two boards meet--look like a spider egg sac to me. Disclaimer: I ain't no bug expert, but have seen, and cut open plenty of those. Spiders do roll their captured prey up (while still _alive_) with more spider web-like material, for lunch later. Those larvae looking things could just be stored lunch. Ask any exterminator about spraying for spiders. IF they are honest they will tell you that it will only kill the spiders in the immediate area, and only for a short time. David


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

But I don't know whether the larvae were from some species that is harmful to wood or other house structure. I suppose you would need to consult a scientist (an entomologist to be exact).


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I wouldn't be concerned. the squeak is probably unrelated if the wood looks sound. fix the squeak and put down some glue traps to monitor what insects are there.


----------

